# Hahn Eclipse Snowblower



## rabidgoldfish (Nov 20, 2008)

Anyone have an old Hahn Eclipse Snow King or know someone that might have parts? In particular, I am looking for the friction drive rubber piece that surrounds the metal disc. Ideas??  You can email me direct [email protected]


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

Good luck on that one, the parts for those have not been available for 25 yrs or more.


----------

